

PBS: Almost everyone fails quiz about "wealth distribution" in USA - ck2
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/businessdesk/2011/08/post-1.html

======
ck2
This was a fascinating segment on PBS last night.

Here are the correct answers:
[http://www.pbs.org/newshour/businessdesk/2011/08/wealth-
how-...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/businessdesk/2011/08/wealth-how-does-the-
us-slice-the-pie-continued.html)

I cannot seem to find the video, I think it should be here:

[http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/business/july-
dec11/makingsen...](http://www.pbs.org/newshour/bb/business/july-
dec11/makingsense_08-16.html)

or here <http://video.pbs.org/video/2096164335/> but it's not playing for me

"Trickle-down economics" has most certainly failed and never happened in the
USA.

